# Ordered a set of these



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have ordered a set of these to try out, they are winter tyres so maybe a little early, only looked at my tyres this week and saw the year 2007 on them, where does the time go.£299.fitted

Sailun 215/70R15 Ice Blazer WST1 109/107R

cabby


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Did you see 2007 and think "must change now"?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well no, actually I was saying to the service manager that the van was now 5 years old, he looked at me and said no it is 6 years old, then we looked at the tyre dates. It had only passed an MOT in Jan.2014.

Hence the speedy tyre replacement booking done online. will drive rather slower than before.   

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep. I speedly changed mine when they were 10 years old. 
Sold the old ones to a van owner who was quite happy to keep using them.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well done on that. :lol: :lol: recycling at a profit then.
should I now buy some normal tyres or will these be ok during the summer :roll: months.



cabby


----------



## jackeen (Dec 14, 2007)

Cabby, I searched 7 tyre fitters & the cheapest was over £150.00 each. They are 215/75 R 16 Continental of varying types. Hankook were £112.00 ea. Would you tell me who your supplier is? I'm in Lancashire. Jackeen


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Asda £299.76

http://www.asdatyres.co.uk/215-70-15


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I see my post was read then, yes asda online, fitting is being done at Halfords. all inclusive. the reviews were very good as well, no not for Halfords. :roll: :roll: 
payment to be made at Halfords.
cabby


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

cabby said:


> I have ordered a set of these to try out, they are winter tyres so maybe a little early, only looked at my tyres this week and saw the year 2007 on them, where does the time go.£299.fitted
> 
> Sailun 215/70R15 Ice Blazer WST1 109/107R
> 
> cabby


I'm looking at tyres as the moment, the 109/107 I believe is the load rating for each tyre... 975-1030Kg per tyre.

Out of interest what was the loading of your originals?
I ask as my current tyres, Michelin XC, are rated at 112, 1120Kg.

I Just wondered about the safety of 'downgrading' load ratings??

Not trying to stir anything up, but want you to be safe...

I'm sure someone more in the know will be along to offer up info.

Thanks for the Asda tyres link.

w


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

this is from the asda tyre site.
http://www.asdatyres.co.uk/215-70-15 I used this as a comparison.
the Michelin Agilis camping is listed as a 109 load.£135.88
cabby


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks, but I was more thinking about the loading on your van as it looks a decent size.

Mine is on 16" rim, so it's a different tyre size, due to weight I would need the 112 loading.

I recently read "It is normal for the combined load of the 4 tyres to exceed the maximum weight of the vehicle by about 25% to allow for uneven load distribution or excessive loads when cornering or braking. "


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My vehicle is under the 3.5t rating. the load rating matches that of the original tyres fitted.
As to load distribution, which trade magazine did you read that in, White van man monthly.

Rule of thumb in the trade is 15" wheels for up to 3.5t and 16" wheels up to 5t. tag axles and twin rear wheels(double wheeled) can take a larger rear axle loading.

cabby


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Wish I hadn't bothered. :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I expect you do, but take heart in the fact that I did appreciate that you were trying to be helpful.
As I said I have replaced like for like except for the brand.

cabby


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Why the panic to change a 7 year old tyre? Continental recommend 10 years here:

http://www.tyresforlife.co.uk/www/t...re-information/how-old-are-your-tyres-en.html


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No real panic, just that there are some cracks and splits in them, :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------

